# Game Thread: Friday Nov. 11th vs. New Jersey



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record:*

*Indiana* – *(3-1)* 

*New Jersey* - *(3-2)* 

*Tip-off* – Friday, November 11, 2005 - 7:00 P.M.

*Where* – Conseco Fieldhouse

*TV & Radio* - FSMW & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:















































Jamaal Tinsley | Stephen Jackson | Ron Artest | Austin Croshere | Jermaine O'Neal

*Key Reserves:*























Danny Granger | Sarunas Jasikevicius David Harrison















































Jason Kidd | Vince Carter | Richard Jefferson | Jason Collins | Nenad Kristic

*Key Reserves:*























Jeff McInnis Marc Jackson Zoran Planinic








*Who's HOT ?*















Averaging 21.5 points, 10 rebounds for the season.









Averaging 25 points, 7 rebounds for the season. 

*Injury Report* 


*Pacers-*








- Hip Surgery, Sore Left Achilles

*Nets-* 

?

*TV:*



*Radio:*



Prediction:
Pacers- 97
Nets- 90


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers- 101
Nets- 95


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Going to be a hard game, I think Artest will cancel Carter, and with Kidd ageing Tinsley may be quicker and just as efficent on offense now. JO and Jefferson will prob. cancel eachother out(point wise) I think it will come down to the bench, and how well Jackson plays. 

Pacers 90
Nets 82


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Unfortunately, I have basketball until 7 tomorrow, so I'll miss the beginning of the game.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Pacers - 97
Nets - 89

Did you guys see Carter's dunk on whoever the other night? And the full-court shot someone made?

It was crazy... hopefully, we'll pull through.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

i think we matchup new jersey pretty good, with artest vs carter, tinsley vs kidd, jo vs rj. again, i like to see some minutes for granger, bender and sarunas.

pacers 102
nets 93


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jones2011 said:


> Pacers - 97
> Nets - 89
> 
> Did you guys see Carter's dunk on whoever the other night? And the full-court shot someone made?
> ...


Yea that was a great game against the Utah Jazz I was in attendance. The guy who made the 80-foot shot was Zoran Planinic. Vince Carter's dunk was beautiful, did any of you guys get a chance to see the alley-oop off the backboard from Jason Kidd to Richard Jefferson? And the alley-oop from Jason Kidd to Vince Carter (the floater in the air)? Anyways back to this game, I think this will be a very entertaining game/matchup and I hope that our team comes out playing efficient defense. Indiana has been doing well so far this season and we have to keep up with them. Good luck for both teams. :cheers:


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

carter always lights up the best defenders in the league, so I wont be shocked if he lights up ron, and kidd should have a pretty good game


----------



## back2newbelf (May 26, 2005)

i actually think N.J will win....

NJ: 95
IND: 90


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

pacers win 100-96


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Indystarza said:


> i think we matchup new jersey pretty good, with artest vs carter, tinsley vs kidd, jo vs rj.


Why would Jermaine O'Neal be guarding Richard Jefferson, and vice versa? Also, Tinsley vs Kidd is not a good matchup for us. Even though Tinsley is quicker this year, I doubt he can handle guarding Kidd.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

First of all i would like to sat good luck to the PAcers and all of the fans on this board. Secondly, i believe this will be a very entertaining game. Kidd will win the Tinsley matchup. The one to look for is Artest on Carter. Carter is more explosive scorer than Artest, but his defense makes up for his offense. Look for RJ to have a lot of open opportunities. Rj should beat out JAckson, and O'Neal will dominate Collins. Krstic vs. Croshere is close, but seeing how Krstic is playing lately, he wins the matchup. Given Indiana's good bench compared to NJ bench, Indiana should be tough. 

Final (OT)

Nets 102
Indy 99


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

At 2000 OG Saras dominated Kidd on offence and his defence was really good. It will be fun to watch this match -up in NBA rules. 112-96 .


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I think the Pacers will win, but it will be a close game. NJ has the big three but not much else, and a very week bench.

Pacers 98
NJ 88

Artest has another great game.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

It will be a hard game and a little victory:

90-88 Indiana


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

96-92 Pacers.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacers: 94
Nets: 86


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Great game thread Legend...

Indy wins 104-91.....

Artest leads the P's with 27 pts., 8 rbs,. 4 assists, 2 stl's....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

David Harrison out for the game, and Jamaal Tinsley is questionable. David Harrison would've dominated New Jersey.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

What's wrong with Harrisson?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> What's wrong with Harrisson?


Harrison jumped up for a block, and his hip landed on Freddie Jones's shoulder. He then fell hard to the floor on his back. So, he'll likely be out against Milwaukee because of his back, also.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We really need to sub Pollard in for Croshere. We're being dominated on the boards by _New Jersey_.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> David Harrison out for the game, and Jamaal Tinsley is questionable. David Harrison would've dominated New Jersey.


How Harrison dominate NJ? He hasn't dominated anyone.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Birdman said:


> How Harrison dominate NJ? He hasn't dominated anyone.


New Jersey doesn't exactly have the strongest PF/C combination in the league.

Granger is being treated like a typical rookie. 2 early fouls and a no-call.

28-23 Indy at the end of the first.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

My sattelite is messing up so I'm unable to watch the game...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger gets a rebound against 4 Nets.

Granger/Artest/Jones/Saras/AJ against the small lineup of the Nets.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Anthony Johnson draws the 2nd foul on Carter with 1.5 seconds remaining in the half.

53-41 Pacers at the end of the half


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

A. Johnson is playing great, never saw him before.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We're playing pretty good now, but still sloppy. Artest called for a foul for being too strong.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

79-56 Pacers with 3 minutes left in the 3rd quarter.

If we stay on the baords, don't turn the ball over often, and don't let Vince Carter dominate, this should be an easy win to pull off. Freddie Jones misses two FT's, which is rare.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Our FT shooting needs a lot of work. New Jersey seems to have almost given up at this point.


----------



## back2newbelf (May 26, 2005)

what's up with A.J.? 6-7 & 3-3.....woW


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Everything is going in. We're still playing a bit sloppy, but our defense is much better, and most of our shots go in.

88-61 Pacers at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice 2 back to back assists by Saras, ant 2 threes by Artest.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Saras takes a 3 on a fastbreak, with his opponent still guarding him. We have a big lead, but this still isn't Europe.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This isn't what we want. New Jersey got 3-4 offensive rebounds on one possession, and just hit a 3.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Saras takes a 3 on a fastbreak, with his opponent still guarding him. We have a big lead, but this still isn't Europe.


I agree, stupid shot, and stupid fall. Saras is frustrated, he used to be general of the team all the time, and he is i ncompletely different role.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Maybe this will shut some of those annoying NJ fans up, probably not...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

98-84 Pacers with 2:30 remaining int he game

New Jersey has been hitting nearly everything or getting fouled, and Indiana seems to be missing most of their perimeter shots.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey! Just checking in after the *** beating the Nets just got. 

I want to compliment Larry Legend on the awesome IGT! It looks as classy as any I've seen.

Hopefully the Nets will make a trade or magically get better so the Pacers have some competition next time.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Great win.......


My man Ronny had a monster game as I predicted, and our D. was also very good....
Everybody played well it was a team effort....
It was sweet to see A.J. take revenge on his old squad.....

4-1 and looking very impressive...........



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score:

Indiana- 102
Nets- 90

Larry Legend- 5
Pacers Fan- 6
big pacer 20- 20
Jones2011- 6
Indystarza- 3
back2newbelf- 17, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan- 8
VCFORTHREE15- 15, but DQ'd
mauzer- 16 (I'll assume you thought the Pacers would win, but make sure to state it next time)
DJMD- 6
Pacersthebest- 14
Turkish Delight- 8
MillerTime- 12
Pacerholic- 3

Winners- Pacerholic and Indystarza


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations guys! :clap: Good win for your team! :cheers:


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

This is the Ron Artest i expected this season. Great game. Anthony Johnson looked great.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Good game guys, well deserved win!


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

mauzer said:


> Nice 2 back to back assists by Saras, ant 2 threes by Artest.


Haha, yes he has done well, but I don't think you can post without it being about him lol.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

Very nice win. I am disappointed with the Nj Nets play. Anyway its only 6 games into the season. I expect a hard fought game next time. Congrats once again.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I watched a little bit of the game, but I didn't really pay attention much as I was busy with other stuff. Had it been a nail biter, I would have probably paid a lot of attention, but since we played well, I didn't. I should have though, looks like we played a great game and everything clicked.

Sounds like Artest played well, but I have a few other questions:
How and how much did Tinsley play?
How did Saras play?
Was Ron doing anything differently than he had been doing in the past games to score this much?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Good game guys, well deserved win!




Thanx alot doggy....

it was also nice to see my man Kidd and Vince....

BTW good luck tommorrow against the Rockets.....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

didnt see the game, but was shocked to see the box score. AJ 19points 7-8 FG 3-3 downtown 5 rebs 3 ast


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> How and how much did Tinsley play?


Without looking at the box score, Tinsley seemed to have only played in the 1st quarter. He looked decent, but he was playing with a sore ankle and sinus infection.



> How did Saras play?


Like usual. A few nice jumpers, a few nice passes, and a few bad shots. I wasn't paying enough attention to his defense.



> Was Ron doing anything differently than he had been doing in the past games to score this much?


Most of his shots either came on the inside or from 10-15 ft. jumpers.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Great W. AJ certainly made a strong case for playing time. Our big three played very well, just a great overall game. Let's hope we can have a repeat tonight vs the Bucks...we will certainly have to play good D.


----------

